# Purdy colossus shedding like a bear



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I have only and always just rolled interior walls and ceilings with purdy white dove covers. However I normally tossed them at the end of the job. 

I went ahead though and decided to Try the purdy colossus after all the press it has gotten on here. The first coat went on ok. Normally I just soak the roller in paint and wrap it until later use. I decided to taken it home and wash it, again after what I have read on here. 

I used my 5 in 1 to remove excess paint and then againn in the sink under running water. I then finished it by spinning the roller in a bucket of water, then stored in a clean bucket of water until use where I spun it dry. 

I loaded it and went to roll the second coat in a closet and it had shed not only indiviual hairs but little balls of the blue twine all twisted up. 

I don't know if I did something wrong or what but I was quite frustrated. I read nothing but good things about these so are they just hyped or what?

I figure now that I am trying different things, I might try out some different covers and see if I like them. I am thinking of picking up a Wooster lambskin, pro dooz and a superfab. Looking for low/no shed and washability. 

This is for newly finished drywall. 

Should I just stick with the whitedoves or experiment a little. Normally don't like experimenting on the job though. My colossus experience has reminded me of this.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not had that problem with the colossus. I use some lambsies too and I like some wooster covers as well. 
Yes experiment to find your prefered equipment


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've only used on colossus that I got to try it out. I've used it to paint, on different days, 4 rooms in my house and so far I like it. One of my guys isn't a fan but neither of us have had troubles like you are describing. I do love the wooster covers though so I would encourage you to try a few different types out and see what works for you.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I used colossus covers for first time last week on walls, one shed like crazy, took it back to SW the other one worked fine. I still think I like the white doves better, is the colossus supposed to hold more paint? I did not see a benefit there, then again I am a green pea!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I had that problem with mine. I have concluded the problems comes from letting it soak in water over night in a bucket. Clean it with a water hose while still on the roller. Hang it up to dry. This is what I do and it seems to have remedied the problem.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like a bad batch maybe, If they shed like that take them back and try another or some other kind of cover.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

This happens all the time before they are broken in. You can either wait until you have shed a lot on the wall or when ever you buy a one just take green lacquer tape and wrap it with it and pull it off. That will remove all the lose stuff. They are the only roller I use. Been using them for almost 6 years and love them.

I was joking about shedding on the wall. just use tape.


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

i rinse my new cover with water or thinner for product I'm using .I also discard after use cost is figured in bid.not really worth time or cost to reuse.Ie I don't want the shedding or stiffness after drying


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

spraymonster said:


> i rinse my new cover with water or thinner for product I'm using .I also discard after use cost is figured in bid.not really worth time or cost to reuse.Ie I don't want the shedding or stiffness after drying


Do you throw them away after everyday? Collasus rollers covers are about $10 a piece where I'm from so that would get expensive. They clean up real nice just rinse them and spin them out with a roller spinner. I usually keep them about a year and that is using it 5 days a week so I was putting a lot of paint on with it and never had problems.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried them once and the shedding was ridiculous as well. My Pro Dooz never shed, no taping, washing, spinner, etc needed ever, whether they are new or used.


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

covers tossed after job will only clean once to change color on same job all material is figured in to bid


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Purdy covers started shedding after SW bought them out and they found their way into Home Depots. The colossus was at one point favorite cover until one day I ended up with hairy walls. I think the white dove says something like "the industries most lint free" what a load of crap.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Rolled with a Wooster pro dooz today. It was nice, small stiple and lint free. However the purdy colosuss finish was smoother ( they only started shedding after washing). 

I will see how the pro dooz is after it's washing. 

I am thinking of trying the Wooster equivilant of the colossus. 


I also picked up a Wooster super fad and an allpro lambskin (the Ben Moore store only carried some of the Wooster catolog).


----------



## Dbo (Nov 29, 2009)

I always use Pro-Master or Pro-Supreme from Pittsburgh Paints. They are the best I have found. They hold paint well and are almost lint free. Not a bad price of $3.50 EA by the case. One thing I always do before I Roll is to take the sleeve on the handle and remove any lint by running your hand one way down it, then dry-roll the wall to repack the fibers. Tape, I believe makes it worse when new. I also toss the rollers from each color when done with them. It seems to be better with time, cost and the mess.


----------

